# Dandruff in 1 year old, short-haired pup



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello again Dog Forums! I've got another question regarding Liddy.

She's about a year old now and as fun-loving as can be. In the last month we've noticed a change in her coat. It started to get dull, she was shedding A LOT and dandruff started to show up a lot more than usual. Right about the same time as this change she started to not like her food. I feel there is a connection.

Background info: She's a 45lbs Shar Pei mix with a ROUGH coat and the hairs are no more than 1/2 inch long. We bathe her every 3-4 weeks with Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe. We have never used a conditioner after these baths, however I took her to the groomers 2 weeks ago for an exfoliating scrub and conditioner. 

We are currently transitioning from Canidae into a grain-free Wellness. I purchased a brush for "short coat" today, but she hates it! Plus lots and lots and lots of dandruff appeared.

From reading other forum posts it seems integral to brush her daily to stimulate the glands, plus add oil to the diet. I am seeking advice about an oily supplement. It seems we have 3 options: Flax Seed Oil, Fish Oil and Olive Oil.

Thoughts? Liddy thanks you!


----------



## actionpack (Oct 19, 2010)

Olive, fish + flax seed oil will provide omega-3 fatty acids which is needed to maintain a healthy coat. I add olive oil to my pugs' meals as it is already in the house. A little drizzle goes a long way.

Introducing more moisture into Liddy's diet will also help rehydrate her dry skin. You could start incorporating a quality brand canned food into the kibble.

A really great way to add moisture and fat into your dog's diet is to make home made chicken stock. _*Not canned or from cubes- too salty! *_

It doesn't take too much effort. Just make a large batch and freeze for the future. Mix in with kibble to add water, fat and most importantly (from Liddy's view) flavor!

Good luck!

Action Pack!


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Action Pack,
Thanks a bunch for your comments. We'll work on adding some homemade chicken stock. Also, we found a rubber brush (Zoom Groom) from when we first got her and she's letting us brush her with that. Poor pup seems quite itchy this morning.


----------



## actionpack (Oct 19, 2010)

Finding the right brush can be an epic endeavor for sure! Liddy will love the chicken stock for sure! I forgot to add if you can find a hormone-free chicken go with that!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am wondering if the protein source in the canidae and the wellness that you are feeding is the same? it could be something that she has developed an allergy to, maybe? if the proteins are different, meaning canidae was chicken based and now the wellness is fish based, maybe there is something else in the food that is common in both? or, have you changed anything in your house, like laundry detergent or air freshener? anything like that? or it could be something outside in the environment that is not agreeing with her.

i am sorry that you are going through this with libby. i know what it is like to have an itchy dog. we have been trying to find out what is going on for almost 2 years now!

also, maybe libby has to see a vet to check for yeast. that is one thing we checked for with iorek. 

good luck finding out what is going on.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its a good idea to rotate proteins at least every 3 months..Meaning, at least every 3 months buy a different flavor or brand of food. This has been shown to reduce chances of developing an allergy to foods. I rotate brands and flavors every 3-4 weeks on all my dogs and cats. I just buy whatever I feel like getting that day..might be turkey, duck, beef, fish, etc..However, I stay away from chicken as I also feed raw chicken necks and wings. I think once you get her on the Wellness, you will see improvement. There are many other VERY good brands out there as well, that are much less expensive. Taste of the Wild, Acana, Fromm, etc. You can add unbleached Tripe (a couple tablespoons per day) and salmon oil, or a raw egg once or twice a week. Also, be sure you are rinsing her thoroughly when you bath. Any residue left in the coat will cause dry flakes and itching.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with the warning about rinsing her after a bath. Do you have a pet shower? It's the best way to get all the shampoo out of her fur. A pet shower is basically a flexible hose and a sprayer that hooks up to either a shower or a faucet. It will save your back and water too as you only release water when the sprayer is activated. It's also great for a quick rinse of dirty paws after a day in the woods or the time of year we are getting into... snow. Snow really sticks to legs sometimes and waiting for it to thaw out makes a mess out of the house. A quick rinse with the pet sprayer of just the affected areas and you are good to go. These products are available at your local pet store. Make sure you also pick up a hair snare to avoid clogged drains and get a nice big microfiber towel to get the dog nice and dry after bathing.


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Update on Liddy:

We have swapped food (from Canidae to Wellness Core, which is grain free), added a swizzle of olive oil every so often and brush her with a zoom groom every other day. She is doing much better. Her coat has returned to its shiny state and there's much less dandruff.

RiseAce--a pet shower is on my christmas list!!!! That should make bathing a bit easier and really help getting all the shampoo out.


----------

